# My Super-Sized Recovery or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Pool



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2009)

Let me first say that this is not meant to be a cautionary tale, but instead, a hopeful one, particularly for anyone reading this who is struggling with size-related mobility issues. Some of you already know this story and have heard me yammer on about how much I love my pool workouts ad nauseam, so apologies for any repetitiveness (and for the length of this post, too). I fully admit that I sound like a total Kool-Aid drinker when it comes to the benefits of aqua exercise, particularly for the super-sized, so just bear with me, please, and you'll see why.  

So, a little backstory, for perspective. I'm 5'11", 38 years old, most definitely "super-sized" and have been for many years. Despite my size, I actually experienced few physical difficulties due to my weight until about 50 lbs. and two years ago. At about that time something very traumatic happened in my life, and I went deep into survivor/just-trying-to-cope mode, where my eating and activity habits changed for the worse and I failed to pursue medical treatment for ensuing medical conditions as I slowly but steadily added pounds to my already fairly maxed-out frame. My knees grew painful and creaky, I injured my right knee in a fall, I had painful plantar fasciitis flareups in both feet, an old lower back injury (ruptured lumbar disk) flared back up, causing tremendous weakness in my lower back and ensuing "stooped" posture, which then caused my calf muscles to tighten up horribly to the point of constant pulling and even tearing injuries. Even with all that, though, I didn't go see a doctor for help. I simply did not possess the emotional strength at the time to deal with doctors, or changing my lifestyle in order to take better care of myself, so I stuck my head in the sand and plodded on, knowing full well the time would come where I would no longer be able to. That time came at Christmastime 2008, when I tripped in my kitchen. I had already planted my left foot down on the floor, and it remained pointing one way while my body launched in another direction. I heard a loud and disgusting ripping/popping sound come from my left knee, and I instantly knew, without a shadow of a doubt, that my life had just changed, forever. It had, but not in the awful way I'd imagined, thankfully. We'll get to that, though. 

After establishing that I could still put weight on the knee and walk, I still didn't go see a doctor; and in fact, I did something even more stupid. I knew that I needed to ice, elevate, and rest, and unfortunately, I took the rest part far too much to heart, because, well, my knee hurt like a bitch and I didn't want to walk on it! I now know that while you do have to rest an injury, it is truly frightening how quickly muscle mass is lost when activity level is dramatically and suddenly reduced. By the time my knee had healed a bit, I was as weak as a kitten. Simply walking from one room to another had become an exhausting and, with my bad back/knees/calves, an incredibly painful task. I felt like I had to take a nap after getting dressed in the morning, I was in such a compromised state. I couldn't walk without the aid of a cane - not a supercool cane with a sword hidden it, an ultra-sturdy cane with a four-pronged base. All this isn't not meant to garner sympathy or even a Lifetime TV movie offer, but I wanted to make it clear how bad things were, in case there's someone reading this who has mobility issues and is thinking, "Well, sure, but she can't have been in as much discomfort as _I_ am." Maybe not, but maybe so.

In February I finally bit the bullet and called a local doctor and made an appointment. The poor doctor was so overwhelmed by my laundry list of issues, I couldn't help but feel sorry for him. He prescribed a couple of pain medications I ended up not using, but he also referred me to a physical therapy/rehab place for treatment, specifically for aqua therapy - a course of physical therapy comprised of stretching, exercising, and resistance/strength-building exercises in the pool. I was disappointed, to say the least. I like swimming, but the idea of having to drive half an hour each way and deal with a locker room and wet swimsuits and chlorine and just everything, ick. I just knew I was going to hate it, but I didn't see any alternatives, so I went. And I went and I went and I went, three times a week for 2 hours a session, for two months. It was beyond tiring, and more days than not I limped out of there crying and not sure I was going to make it to my car. It was the hardest work I've ever done, physically, and I had to be mentally tougher than I'd ever dreamed, just to keep going. But the results came, slowly but surely. I built up muscles around my knees to better support movement there. I built up my core and upper back and shoulder muscles, to better support my lower back. I actually have biceps now, beneath all my arm fat (the first time I felt them I was like, "oh, crap, now I've got a tumor!", it'd been so long since I'd felt an honest to god _gun_ on myself). I gradually stretched out my calf muscles so I could move without terror of ripping something in there, yet again. I built up my endurance so I can do minor everyday tasks like grocery shopping again. All the while I was in PT, I knew that my eventual goal was to get out of the pool without using my cane as an additional support (damn that steep top step, anyway!), and I was finally able to do that, after two months. Honestly, I felt like Rocky Balboa at the top of those steps, after my one stupid pool step! (And more than a few times I caught myself quietly humming "Eye of the Tiger" to myself while I swam my laps after doing my exercise reps. Hi, I'm Carrie and I'm a total dork.) 

Anyway, after making sufficient progress, I was discharged from PT, but very fortunately for me, the same place offers open swim to everyone for a monthly fee, so I've continued going and working out on my own, 4-5x per week, and I will continue with this for as long as they'll have me, because much to my astonishment, I absolutely love doing it, and you just can't argue with the results, and that's why I'm now an annoyingly constant pool testifier. I really hate exercise, and have for as long as I've been fat. That whole "exercise high" business has always been a myth for me, and my god. I don't think most people really grasp how incredibly difficult it is for a supersized person to perform most kinds of exercise. I mean, honestly. Try strapping on 3 or 400 extra pounds and see how good you feel about taking a walk or doing an exercise tape. It's more difficult than most people can even begin to imagine. And top it off with an existing injury, and forget about it. It's just not going to happen - for me, anyway. The beauty of exercising in the pool is that water is the great equalizer. You can exercise and work your body and your heart without feeling like you're about to die, or even just hurt yourself (a major fear for us extra-large people). And now that I've found something that I can do without great discomfort, I'm rediscovering a connection between my mind and body that I haven't felt since I was an athlete in high school. I remember now that pleased sense of coordination when my brain tells my body to do something, and it does, with great response and precision. I remember this feeling of being in control of my movements, and moving smoothly and gracefully, with ease and pleasure. It feels so good, it's become almost addictive to me. Weekends kind of bum me out now because the pool isn't open, and I find myself looking forward to Monday morning, so I can go slip back into the water and reconnect with my body and do something kind for myself once again. 

One important thing I want to mention is that back in February when I started this oddyssey of mine, I vowed to myself that I would lose weight, that the key to my feeling better and healing was for me to lose weight. Well, I have lost a bit of weight, but nothing dramatic. It's the strength, flexibility and endurance I've built over the past few months that have really made the difference for me, I feel absolutely certain. I say this because in terms of weight loss, maybe you should, and maybe you shouldn't. I don't know, and we can't debate that here. I do know, however, that some people don't want to, or more frequently, *can't*, so please believe me when I tell you that you can help yourself to feel better without focusing solely on your weight. I did. So please, please, please, if you are struggling with an injury or your mobility isn't what you'd like it to be, please consult with your doctor and see what you can do for your strength, flexibility, and endurance. It will help you no matter what you weigh. If you have any kind of arthritis, your doctor will probably be happy to refer you for aqua physical therapy, or if that's not an option, most YMCA's offer aqua exercise classes, some even focusing on managing arthritis. It's definitely worth going to something supervised for a while first, if at all possible, to make sure you're moving your body safely and effectively while you learn the ropes. But this is something that we superfatties _can_ do, hallelujah! Just please *don't* wait as long as I did to seek medical help, but if you do, know that you're _not_ too far gone to feel better. I'm living proof of that, I believe. 

So that's pretty much my story, an ongoing one. I still consider myself "in recovery". I'm very much a work in progress and still have a long way to go in terms of how I want to feel physically. My back is still not as strong as I'd like, my endurance is still not good, my knees have good and bad days, and my calves are still tighter than I'd like, but it's night and day when compared to how I felt just a few short months ago. There are small reminders to me everywhere of how much progress I've made. Every time I get up out of a chair without gripping on to something to pull myself up, when I do my grocery shopping without crying from the pain in my calves, when I get out of my car on one leg, like a normal person. Every day, reminders that I'm better than I was a few months ago, and that's what matters. I'm no one special, just your everyday fat girl. But I did this for myself. Anyone can.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 5, 2009)

I totally agree with you, it shouldn't be about weight loss but about just being healthy and feeling better. And the stronger our legs are, the easier they will carry our bigger bodies around. Strength training has done a lot for me too.

Thank you for sharing your story and good-luck to you in your continued work in the pool.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jun 6, 2009)

Carrie, that was definitely an inspirational post. I, too, have the top step issue and usually put a chair by the pool so I can hoist my fat self out. I have a pool in my backyard, but have been lazy about using it for anything other than floating around. Thanks to you I'm going to look around on this here interwebs and see what I can find about 'do-it-yourself' aquatic exercise.

Thank ya, ma'am. Hugs to come in Orlando.


----------



## Risible (Jun 6, 2009)

Yours is a remarkable journey, Carrie. A truly inspirational one.

I'm going to include this thread in the "Health Forum's Most Useful Threads," as your story is so relevant, and there are so many people here on Dimensions who will be able to relate to it ... Thanks for taking the time to share it with us!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

Carrie, 

Thanks so much for taking the time to write about your experience in the water. For myself, I love the water too but something keeps me away. It's almost like I'm on one side of the chasm and the pool is on the other. Metaphorically speaking (with the pool representing increased movement/mind and body connection that you spoke so eloquently about), I know how good I'll feel once I get in the pool, but finding the bridge to cross the abyss and get TO the pool, THAT can be hard to find. 

I've copied your words so that I can refer back to them often as a motivational tool. Thank you, thank you, thank you for giving me an extra tool in helping me bridge that gap from "where I am" and "where I want to be". 

Hugs to you! 
Gena


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 6, 2009)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carrie again."

Will someone please rep her for me!! Carrie I loved this post. I've been dealing with physical issues with these last 50-60 pounds I've put on and have considered aqua aerobics for some time now. This post might have been the kick in the ass I needed!  I am actually looking up classes near me after i post this. Now if I could just find a fatty friend to join me in the pool it would be perfect. Thank you so much for sharing your journey and please keep us updated!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 6, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carrie again."
> 
> Will someone please rep her for me!!



I got her for both of us.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 6, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carrie again."
> 
> Will someone please rep her for me!! Carrie I loved this post. I've been dealing with physical issues with these last 50-60 pounds I've put on and have considered aqua aerobics for some time now. This post might have been the kick in the ass I needed!  I am actually looking up classes near me after i post this. Now if I could just find a fatty friend to join me in the pool it would be perfect. Thank you so much for sharing your journey and please keep us updated!



It isn't as scary as you think to go by yourself. I go by myself here in the UK. I begged Mike to go with me over and over but her refused and finally I decided I had to do it on my own....and I actually prefer it on my own....I can't use the excuse that my friend isn't feeling like going so I won't go either However, I haven't been in months. 

Carrie, because of you I am going to see if my swim suit still fits, and if it does, I will going to aquafit on Monday


----------



## olwen (Jun 6, 2009)

Great post Carrie. Of course now I feel guilty for not going to the aqua workout classes at my gym more often. It is a schlep, twice a week after work, to rush uptown, change into the swim suit in a small locker room full of thin women, but your post reminds me that the benefits are worth it. I will be dragging my butt uptown this monday. Thanks!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 7, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I totally agree with you, it shouldn't be about weight loss but about just being healthy and feeling better. And the stronger our legs are, the easier they will carry our bigger bodies around. Strength training has done a lot for me too.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story and good-luck to you in your continued work in the pool.


Exactly! Strong legs are essential; I completely agree. Thank you so much, and p.s.: so nice to see your smiling face around here again! You were missed.  


BBWTexan said:


> Carrie, that was definitely an inspirational post. I, too, have the top step issue and usually put a chair by the pool so I can hoist my fat self out. I have a pool in my backyard, but have been lazy about using it for anything other than floating around. Thanks to you I'm going to look around on this here interwebs and see what I can find about 'do-it-yourself' aquatic exercise.
> 
> Thank ya, ma'am. Hugs to come in Orlando.


Yay, big fat hugs!!  And I can show you a few moves/exercises in the pool at the hotel, if you'd like. 



Risible said:


> Yours is a remarkable journey, Carrie. A truly inspirational one.
> 
> I'm going to include this thread in the "Health Forum's Most Useful Threads," as your story is so relevant, and there are so many people here on Dimensions who will be able to relate to it ... Thanks for taking the time to share it with us!


Wow, thank you, Ris; I'm really flattered. Nifty!  



Genarose54 said:


> Carrie,
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to write about your experience in the water. For myself, I love the water too but something keeps me away. It's almost like I'm on one side of the chasm and the pool is on the other. Metaphorically speaking (with the pool representing increased movement/mind and body connection that you spoke so eloquently about), I know how good I'll feel once I get in the pool, but finding the bridge to cross the abyss and get TO the pool, THAT can be hard to find.
> 
> ...


I do understand that gap you describe, Gena. I experienced it, too, and unfortunately, what finally bridged it for me was just plain necessity, and knowing I had no other options. If my story helps even just one person take the leap before she also gets to that point, I will be very happy. :happy:



MsSasha said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Carrie again."
> 
> Will someone please rep her for me!! Carrie I loved this post. I've been dealing with physical issues with these last 50-60 pounds I've put on and have considered aqua aerobics for some time now. This post might have been the kick in the ass I needed!  I am actually looking up classes near me after i post this. Now if I could just find a fatty friend to join me in the pool it would be perfect. Thank you so much for sharing your journey and please keep us updated!


You're very welcome, sweetpea. PM incoming. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> I got her for both of us.


Thank you, kind sir. 



BigBellySSBBW said:


> It isn't as scary as you think to go by yourself. I go by myself here in the UK. I begged Mike to go with me over and over but her refused and finally I decided I had to do it on my own....and I actually prefer it on my own....I can't use the excuse that my friend isn't feeling like going so I won't go either. However, I haven't been in months.
> 
> Carrie, because of you I am going to see if my swim suit still fits, and if it does, I will going to aquafit on Monday.


Awesome, Donni! And you know, I have to agree with you re. going by yourself; it's scary the first time but it's easier than you may think. I know in my case, it helped me greatly to be going to a physical therapy-oriented pool, because everyone there is in the same boat in terms of healing from something, and it's a pretty supportive environment because of it. I haven't heard a single negative comment about my size, and in fact, I've actually had a few people make really positive comments about how hard I work and how many laps I do, so I think I've probably even positively affected a few mindsets about fat people. In going to the YMCA or something like that, I would recommend just checking their schedule to see when classes or laps or fitness business is going on, vs. when birthday parties and such are going on. I think people there to exercise are basically focused on exercising, and less likely to give half a fig about who else is there and what they're doing. 



olwen said:


> Great post Carrie. Of course now I feel guilty for not going to the aqua workout classes at my gym more often. It is a schlep, twice a week after work, to rush uptown, change into the swim suit in a small locker room full of thin women, but your post reminds me that the benefits are worth it. I will be dragging my butt uptown this monday. Thanks!



I hear you, O, believe me! Honestly, it's such a fuss, with the changing and the swimsuits and taking the damp stuff home and getting there and back, and just... ugh. Major pain in the neck, I agree, but the benefits definitely outweigh that. It's kind of like when my dogs are being total buttheads and I say to them, "see, this is why god made you so cute."  


***********
Oh, and something I wanted to mention that I forgot the other day: in my experience, I discovered that not only is healing hard and painful work, as I described, it's also very much a 2 steps forward, 1 step back process. It was frequently incredibly frustrating because I'd feel really good one day, like I'd gotten over a significant hurdle, and the next day I'd wake up feeling as awful as I did two weeks earlier. You just have to keep working, try not to get too discouraged, and have faith that as you get better, the good days will come more easily and frequently.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jun 7, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yay, big fat hugs!!  And I can show you a few moves/exercises in the pool at the hotel, if you'd like.



That would be most excellent! Can't wait!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 7, 2009)

" I know in my case, it helped me greatly to be going to a physical therapy-oriented pool, because everyone there is in the same boat in terms of healing from something, and it's a pretty supportive environment because of it. "

I used to belong to a wellness center like this, and I loved going there, and it really helped me with my health and mobility. I am working really hard to get back to a size where my mobility is no longer too compromised for me to physically navigate the facility so I can start going again. I am *almost* there, and should be ready to return by the end of Summer. 

Tracy


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 7, 2009)

Carrie, I'm so happy for you! You're a prime example of how strength training and exercise (appropriate strength training and exercise) can improve mobility, even with a modest weight loss.

I'm so proud of/happy for you.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 8, 2009)

Bless you Carrie. Fantastic post. I'll add my pool experiences as well, as there was an additional benefit for me that Carrie didn't mention. 

I'm 44. My back was constantly in pain from top to bottom, I suffered from some serious sciatica down my right hip/thigh, I have flat feet and was constantly having weird random foot pains, and my calf muscles were cramped up all the time too. A good nights sleep was elusive. If I stood for too long, my legs started to go numb. After putting on some extra weight over the last fews years....I noticed that I couldn't get up from a chair without groaning, and that mobility was starting to get more limited. Could only do stairs by taking them one at a time, with a handrail. Still I functioned...it just hurt to do so. But then I started getting panic / anxiety attacks. Regularly. It was really difficult for me to deal with emotionally because I've always considered myselft to be an easy going, healthy, happy person who was an adventurer. All of a sudden, there I was, getting wrapped up in fear, scared to drive, go out of the house very far, etc. It is now easy for me to see how agoraphobia can set in. Then, I suffered a personal loss that made me very sad. I was pretty much a mess. And I decided that I had to help myself, because I was not happy with where things were going, and depression was setting in. So, I started swimming. Again, like Carrie, I was not able to do regular exercise at that point because of the physical pain involved. But it was summertime, and the lake in front of my house was warm, so I started swimming there. In the sunshine. Long, rythmic laps. Sometimes I would literally be crying while I swam as I mourned my loss. And I started visualizing healing. I imagined myself pulling through my emotional pain....hand up over my head, piercing the water, grabbing a handful of pain, and then pushing it past me. Over and over and over again. Reach for the pain, then push it past me. And it helped. I discovered that the longer I swam, the better I felt. I would wake up in the morning, and couldn't wait til the end of the day when I could go swimming. I slept better. And when summer was over I was able to find a gym with a pool, and I started doing laps there. It was different from the lake, but also good. I found doing laps in the clear water and with the stripe on the bottom of the pool to be almost hypnotic. I considered it my form of meditation. Long story short, after about 2 - 3 months of regular swimming (5x/week), I found that my panic attacks disappeared, and I that I was able to keep depression at bay. I feel like swimming saved my life.


Also, over time, I became physically stronger, much like Carries experience. All I did was swim laps for about to 1 1/2years...I didn't even do aqua classes as they were not available at the times I could go. Sadly, though, last March my gym/pool went out of business, and there isn't another one locally. So, I joined a new gym (that doesn't have a pool) and have begun doing weight training and other cardio stuff. And I enjoy it. I am strong enough to do it now, with minimal pain. But it lacks that emotionally soothing quality that swimming has for me. It will always be my first (exercise) love. 

Soon the lake will be warm enough for me to get back in though, and I can't wait!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 8, 2009)

I should add, that once I got through my dark place, I started using the swimming meditation to visualize happy things....and it works for that too!!


----------



## imfree (Jun 8, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Let me first say that this is not meant to be a cautionary tale, but instead, a hopeful one, particularly for anyone reading this who is struggling with size-related mobility issues........snipped.......Every day, reminders that I'm better than I was a few months ago, and that's what matters. I'm no one special, just your everyday fat girl. But I did this for myself. Anyone can.
> 
> Thanks for reading.



Thank you for a very uplifting and encouraging story.
By the grace of God and inner strength, I hope to
live such a story as I recover from cellulitis and 
related leg wounds. Well done, Gal, your Rep is in
your box!:bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, with my ill fitting bathing suit and my disgustingly patchy skin, I am going to aquafit tonight. I called them today at lunch. I'm scared to admit how out of shape I have become over the past months.  Thanks Carrie for the kick in the ass that I need.


----------



## Emma (Jun 8, 2009)

I've also started swimming. I went on Thursday, I'm due to go again tomorrow and then on Thursday and so on. I enjoyed it a lot last time, though I'm looking forward to getting more exercise done tomorrow (the person I was with wasn't a very strong swimmer)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Duuuuuuuuuuuude. Some little shit head shit in the pool!!!!! I was all ready to go! I was sat outside the gym. Mike went in to enquire about the "pool closed" sign and he was told it had recently become contaminated!! Do I get points for at least going? lol.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuude. Some little shit head shit in the pool!!!!! I was all ready to go! I was sat outside the gym. Mike went in to enquire about the "pool closed" sign and he was told it had recently become contaminated!! Do I get points for at least going? lol.



*L* I say points for going.....I just hope that they get re-opened soon, and that you get back then!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 8, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuude. Some little shit head shit in the pool!!!!! I was all ready to go! I was sat outside the gym. Mike went in to enquire about the "pool closed" sign and he was told it had recently become contaminated!! Do I get points for at least going? lol.



Are they sure it wasn't a Snickers bar?  And yes I say you get points for going.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2009)

I truly enjoyed reading your post, Carrie, and you left me smiling. I'm so proud of you. Thank you for sharing your story :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a great story Carrie. 

Besides focusing on skill based fitness, I like that you have found love in what you do. That's something that really needs to be more emphasized in fitness circles.

I'm glad you've recovered so much, and are progressing. I hope you reach your goal smoothly.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 11, 2009)

Helluva story. Yay for feeling better, no matter who we are or in what manner we sense the improvement.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2009)

Carrie, I took my girls to a pool yesterday and was swimming some laps. My mind couldn't help but to think about you and the pool exercises you have been doing. 
Would you mind to share a little/elaborate on what kind of exercises you do? I would like to try them next time I go swimming.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Carrie, I took my girls to a pool yesterday and was swimming some laps. My mind couldn't help but to think about you and the pool exercises you have been doing.
> *Would you mind to share a little/elaborate on what kind of exercises you do? I would like to try them next time I go swimming*.


 

2nded.3rded and 4thed.


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> 2nded.3rded and 4thed.



5thed! 

making message longer.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 15, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> 5thed!
> 
> making message longer.



LOL. That's why I had to 2nd 3rd and 4th it. My message was toooooo short (SIZE DISCRIMINATION!!!!)

My ass is kicked. I went to water aerobics tonight. Good lord am I sore!!!!


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Jun 15, 2009)

Dear Donni...well done you for going.....if you're sore now just wait til tomorrow or the day after when DMS = delayed muscle soreness sets in !! I was meant to be going to 'Deep aqua' at my local leisure centre but flaked out on the sofa like the large turd that was floating in the water for you [ not heard that one before !! Maybe truth is stranger than fiction ?] and last week when i went it was cancelled so i swam instead and then slept like a newborn baby.

I have been a great fan of water work since a stay at a brilliant health spa which was not a silly posers place but a treatment centre for people with a whole range of medical problems and water aerobics was MANDATORY for all daily, at three different levels....and after a week of these classes where the exercises were systematic, varied and at times very vigorous, I felt like a new woman.....there has never been anything so good at my leisure centre....but any movement/ resistance work in the water is very beneficial and also gives internal organs a good work out too.

So what sort of exercises did you do ?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 15, 2009)

Wanna know something sad? My favourite water exercise is crunches. Like 5 minutes at a time crunches.  I like good pain!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know what exercises Carrie was doing with her PT but I found some in a magazine. They sound easy enough in case anyone is interested. 

Walking in the water feels easy but the water's resistance, makes it harder to walk and perform these exercises. They boost upper and lower body toning. Perform these exercises in the shallow end of the pool with the water up to your under arms. 

*Box Step:* Walk forward 3 steps, to the left 3 steps, backwards 3 steps, and to the right 3 steps to form a box. Repeat 5 times.

*Side Step:* Stand with feet together and arms in a T position resting on the water's surface. Walk across the pool , sidestepping to the left while pushing arms down through the water until they touch the outer thighs, then bringing them back to the T position. Repeat this until you have gone from one side of the shallow end to the other. Then repeat, leading with the right leg.
*
Arm Push:* Place hands at chest height, close to your body, palms facing out. Walk across the pool, constantly pushing the water in front of you, out the sides, and then behind you. Repeat until you've gone from one side of the shallow end to the other. 

*Knee Touch:* Bring fists toward shoulders as if doing a biceps curl. Raise the left knee up to touch the left elbow. Bring knee back down and then step forward with the left foot. Repeat until you've gone from one side of the shallow end of the pool to the other. Repeat this with your right side.


----------



## Red (Jun 15, 2009)

Carrie my lovely, I just have to say how happy I am to read this post. I'm having a little bit of a hard time at the minute and it's all on the verge of swallowing me all up if I'm not careful and the frustrating and saddening thing is I KNOW what I have to to do, it's just getting the motivation to do it.

I hope one day that I too have the courage to talk more about what's bothering me, we have very similar things going on by the sound of it. I'm still at the 'laundry list' stage but this thread has increased my motivation. I'm going to use it as a tool to come back to as inspiration and as the 'kick up the bum' I so greatly need, thank you.


----------



## olwen (Jun 15, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> LOL. That's why I had to 2nd 3rd and 4th it. My message was toooooo short (SIZE DISCRIMINATION!!!!)
> 
> My ass is kicked. I went to water aerobics tonight. Good lord am I sore!!!!





BigBellySSBBW said:


> Wanna know something sad? My favourite water exercise is crunches. Like 5 minutes at a time crunches.  I like good pain!!!!




That is not sad at all! I like those crunches too! And your ass is supposed to get kicked. LOL


----------



## olwen (Jun 15, 2009)

Red said:


> Carrie my lovely, I just have to say how happy I am to read this post. I'm having a little bit of a hard time at the minute and it's all on the verge of swallowing me all up if I'm not careful and the frustrating and saddening thing is I KNOW what I have to to do, it's just getting the motivation to do it.
> 
> I hope one day that I too have the courage to talk more about what's bothering me, we have very similar things going on by the sound of it. I'm still at the 'laundry list' stage but this thread has increased my motivation. I'm going to use it as a tool to come back to as inspiration and as the 'kick up the bum' I so greatly need, thank you.



Motivation is hard!!!! My motivation isn't where I want it to be as well, and this thread helped some since I actually went to aqua workout last week. This weekend I had to work so I missed it. 

Baby steps I guess.


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Wanna know something sad? My favourite water exercise is crunches. Like 5 minutes at a time crunches.  I like good pain!!!!





olwen said:


> That is not sad at all! I like those crunches too! And your ass is supposed to get kicked. LOL



Wondering how you do your crunches? The ones I do don't seem to be very effective in the water, but would love to feel the pain!


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Wanna know something sad? My favourite water exercise is crunches. Like 5 minutes at a time crunches.  I like good pain!!!!





olwen said:


> That is not sad at all! I like those crunches too! And your ass is supposed to get kicked. LOL



Wondering how you do your crunches? The ones I do don't seem to be very effective in the water, but would love to feel the pain! 

And, Carrie - I'd love to hear about your regimen also! I've got bad knees myself.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Ris, you take a floating noodle thingy, put in behind your back/under your arms and you bring your kness as far up as you can....which isn't very far if you have a huge belly. But the kicker is when you roll on your right side, pull your knees up, relax, roll to the left side and repeat for a minute. It is harder than it sounds.

A basic crunch is just laying on your back, ankles crossed and bringing your knees up.

My other favourite is floating on my belly with arms outstretched with a noodle and bringing the noodle down under water quickly and bringing my knees up quickly to meet the noodle. Doing that over and over you feel the burn.

In my aqua class we do a lot of water jogging, sprinting/running in place going as fast as you possibly can. We do scissors where you extend your legs, one in front and one in back and you go hard enough and fast enough that you do not touch the bottom of the pool.

Another good one we did last night. Just as you thought it was over, she brought us to the side of the pool and had us lay on our tummys, holding on the side and kick with all of our might for a minute and a half. I swore she was personally trying to kill me, but I could feel my muscles working.

Today, I feel like death. I am in pain in every place possible.  My back is killing me and I am wondering if I went back too soon as I have gained about 80lbs or so since I last went.


----------



## Risible (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Donni! I haven't tried water crunches with a noodle, I'll have to give that a go. The way I did it was to put my back against the pool wall, hold onto the sides with my arms outstretched and then bring my legs up, knees bent, as high as possible. I just didn't feel the burn with that - the abs didn't feel worked out afterwards, so I know they weren't working.

Sounds like a workout you got there last night. Remember, it's okay to go at your own pace - your instructor should totally be on board with that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 16, 2009)

I have SO got to get my ass back into the pool. Once I was diagnosed with Sarcoid, I noticed that the chlorine exacerbated my pulmonary symptoms. But since I'm mostly better these days, I bet I could do it. I swam some laps when we stayed in hotels on vacation and I loved it.

You guys are inspiring me!


----------



## Risible (Jun 16, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have SO got to get my ass back into the pool. Once I was diagnosed with Sarcoid, I noticed that the chlorine exacerbated my pulmonary symptoms. But since I'm mostly better these days, I bet I could do it. I swam some laps when we stayed in hotels on vacation and I loved it.
> 
> You guys are inspiring me!



Vickie, saltwater pools don't use the chemical chlorine that is so harsh and damaging to human skin and fabric. It may be a long shot finding a public saltwater pool, as I don't think the saltwater is as effective at eliminating bacteria, etc., as chemical pool chlorine.

We went saltwater with our pool over a year ago; I love the effect it has on my skin, and the water feels different, silkier somehow. No harsh chemical odor either.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Risible said:


> Vickie, saltwater pools don't use the chemical chlorine that is so harsh and damaging to human skin and fabric. It may be a long shot finding a public saltwater pool, as I don't think the saltwater is as effective at eliminating bacteria, etc., as chemical pool chlorine.
> 
> We went saltwater with our pool over a year ago; I love the effect it has on my skin, and the water feels different, silkier somehow. No harsh chemical odor either.



I can vouch for that! It's amazing. With psoriasis covering most of my body....it wrecks havoc having to swim in chemicals, but the mobility side of it is worth it.


----------



## olwen (Jun 16, 2009)

Risible said:


> Wondering how you do your crunches? The ones I do don't seem to be very effective in the water, but would love to feel the pain!



The way we do crunches in my aqua workout class is different from the ones Donni does. Maybe they aren't crunches, but it feels like it to me. You stand up in the pool, with enough water to come to your shoulders and you jump up and bring your knees as close to your chest as possible while bringing your arms down up under your thighs. He makes us do that over and over again for like two minutes. I like that one cause I get to actually jump and it doesn't hurt.


----------



## olwen (Jun 16, 2009)

Risible said:


> Thanks, Donni! I haven't tried water crunches with a noodle, I'll have to give that a go. The way I did it was to put my back against the pool wall, hold onto the sides with my arms outstretched and then bring my legs up, knees bent, as high as possible. I just didn't feel the burn with that - the abs didn't feel worked out afterwards, so I know they weren't working.
> 
> Sounds like a workout you got there last night. Remember, it's okay to go at your own pace - your instructor should totally be on board with that.



If they're too easy to do them straight, have you tried twisting your legs to the side?


----------



## Risible (Jun 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> The way we do crunches in my aqua workout class is different from the ones Donni does. Maybe they aren't crunches, but it feels like it to me. You stand up in the pool, with enough water to come to your shoulders and you jump up and bring your knees as close to your chest as possible while bringing your arms down up under your thighs. He makes us do that over and over again for like two minutes. I like that one cause I get to actually jump and it doesn't hurt.





olwen said:


> If they're too easy to do them straight, have you tried twisting your legs to the side?



Thanks, Olwen. Yes, I do twist the legs to the side and that's a little harder, but not intensive. This could be because I'm comparing water crunches with crunches lying on my back on the floor, which I was able to do after I lost quite a bit of weight and reduced my belly. Now, those were intensive.


----------



## olwen (Jun 16, 2009)

Risible said:


> Thanks, Olwen. Yes, I do twist the legs to the side and that's a little harder, but not intensive. This could be because I'm comparing water crunches with crunches lying on my back on the floor, which I was able to do after I lost quite a bit of weight and reduced my belly. Now, those were intensive.



It IS harder to do crunches on dry land, so it's not just you. I bet Tony would know some way to make those crunches in the water harder.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 17, 2009)

olwen said:


> The way we do crunches in my aqua workout class is different from the ones Donni does. Maybe they aren't crunches, but it feels like it to me. You stand up in the pool, with enough water to come to your shoulders and you jump up and bring your knees as close to your chest as possible while bringing your arms down up under your thighs. He makes us do that over and over again for like two minutes. I like that one cause I get to actually jump and it doesn't hurt.



We do these too, can't remember what they call them though, lol.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 17, 2009)

Risible said:


> Vickie, saltwater pools don't use the chemical chlorine that is so harsh and damaging to human skin and fabric. It may be a long shot finding a public saltwater pool, as I don't think the saltwater is as effective at eliminating bacteria, etc., as chemical pool chlorine.
> 
> We went saltwater with our pool over a year ago; I love the effect it has on my skin, and the water feels different, silkier somehow. No harsh chemical odor either.



*whispers "I live in Alaska and we don't have such fancy things"*

Actually, that's not entirely true. One of our universities has a pool that they switched to salt water a couple of years back after a nasty chlorine leak. But the hours are really minimal for my schedule. I think I'm going to try, though, to get in at least once a week. And they have a water exercise class, too!

Thanks for the gentle kick in the caboose, Ris'!


----------



## Risible (Jun 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> *whispers "I live in Alaska and we don't have such fancy things"* ...



Yeah, but you have polar bears and moose; would gladly trade you a polar bear and moose today for my pool tomorrow.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 18, 2009)

Risible said:


> Yeah, but you have polar bears and moose; would gladly trade you a polar bear and moose today for my pool tomorrow.



Um, is there something wonderful about Moose poop??


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 19, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Um, is there something wonderful about Moose poop??



Well, I think perhaps Ris was making a play on Wimpy's classic quote from Popeye days "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today"? (Or perhaps I'm just being too literary here?) 

Nonetheless moose scat does have some remarkable characteristics, _since you asked_. It is relatively dessicated when it leaves the moose because, especially during the winter months, the moose get most of their water from forage. Since it is quite dry it's very small (compared to other ungulates of such size) and pelletized, not unlike what you'd expect from a one ton rabbit. 

This small and consistent scat is strangely long-lived and odor free. With just a little baking it can be lacquered and turned into truly repulsive jewelry sold mainly in stores that cater to Alaskan cruise ship passengers who buy it for female friends and relatives they don't like but have to bring something home for.

That aside moose are the only large ungulates to have inspired a great cartoon character (Bullwinkle) and almost as many bad puns as sheep (see here: http://www.forum2.org/moose/index.html for examples).

Since I can't be at the beach party I just thought I'd give you a little sample of what you won't be missing.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 25, 2009)

......and back on topic. 

Apologies for neglecting this thread for so long! Between prepping for and attending the bash, I haven't been reading or posting much the past few weeks. Thanks so much for the positive responses, and I love hearing that others are being inspired to swim!! 

Janelle, I loved your post about your experience with water and healing. It made me remember this quote from Moby Dick: _"Take almost any path you please, and ten to one it carries you down in a dale, and leaves you there by a pool in the stream. There is magic in it. Let the most absent-minded of men be plunged in his deepest reveries--stand that man on his legs, set his feet a-going, and he will infallibly lead you to water, if water there be in all that region. Should you ever be athirst in the great American desert, try this experiment, if your caravan happen to be supplied with a metaphysical professor. Yes, as every one knows, meditation and water are wedded for ever."_


So, my workout regime. I'm going to be lazy and copy & paste another description I wrote of it a few months back: 

It's pretty neat, and entails a lot more than I'd ever imagined. Let me go ahead and outline a typical workout for me, to see if I can give you a general idea of what it's like, but first I'll try to describe the pool. It's pretty average-size, I'd say - maybe 60' long and 30' wide? I'm terrible with spatial relations, heh. Anyway, the shallow end is 4' deep and has a nice big stairway entry, and a bar that runs along two of the sides. The deep end is 7' deep, and separating the shallow and deep end is a metal bar that runs along the width of the pool (I'll get to that in a sec), with the exception of a few feet on one end, so you can easily move from one end of the pool to the other, through a corridor of sorts formed by the bar and the edge of the pool. Because of the bar separating the shallow and deep ends, traditional "laps" are not possible, so when I speak of "laps" I'm referring to short laps going from side to side, not end to end. The water is quite warm, which I was sure I'd hate in the beginning, but it's actually really lovely, even when I'm doing my laps and working hard.

So okay. Once I'm in the water, I do some walking laps in the shallow end, to loosen up and get used to the water. One lap walking normally, one marching, one sideways, and one backwards, all using a specific form I was taught by my PT. Then I do a series of slow stretches, mostly focused on my legs/calves. They are the same kind of stretches you've probably always seen (e.g. one foot forward, one back, and leaning into a wall like you're trying to push it, and putting one foot up on the pool steps to stretch the backs of my legs), but doing them in the water enables me to do them gently and slowly, because the water supports my weight. I hold each of them for a minute each, sometimes longer. After that, I begin my resistance training, using either square-shaped dumbbells or a big flat floating board called a Wonderboard. I do a long series of strengthening exercises that people typically do with hand-held free weights, but instead of using heavy weights, the water provides all of the resistance. And they're hard, especially the bicep curls, eeep! Heh. Anyway, all of them are designed to strengthen either my "core" muscles, or my upper back/shoulder muscles, all with the goal of enabling me to better support my weak lower back.

Once I'm done with those bad boys, I move on to my lower body. I strap on 10 lb. weights to my ankles (I've worked up to that weight gradually, as should anyone!) and walk out to the bar that separates the shallow from the deep water, where I proceed to do a long series of resistance exercises for my legs and knees, all with the goal of strengthening my leg muscles to better support my arthritic knees. I raise my legs to the front, the side, the back, I do circles and kicks, I do step exercises and squats on a submerged box, etc. 

Next, I move in to the deep water, still wearing the weights around my ankles. I'm currently doing 6 laps apiece of the following leg movements (accompanied by arm paddling): walking, marching, bicycling, cross-country skiing, jumping jacks, and flutter-kicking. When I started PT, I only did one lap apiece, and gently, just for the muscle work, but now I do them pretty hard and fast, so I get some solid cardio work along with the muscle work.

Once I'm done with my laps, I stay in the deep end and do my vertical stabilization work as my cool-down. I take my ankle weights off for these, because the extra weight makes them easier, which I don't want. With these, I just float in a series of different vertical positions (a star, a "T", straight up and down w/arms folded across chest, and a seated position, as if sitting in a chair), altering the position of my legs and arms. I have to work my core muscles to maintain my vertical position, to avoid kind of floating all over like a wet noodle.

Last, I return to the shallow end and stretch my leggies again, and then I'm done. This whole routine used to take me about two hours, but I've whittled it down to about an hour and a half, thankfully.

There are so many other things you can do, too, and my workout is tailored for me and my specific physical needs. In the water aerobics class I'm taking we work with the floaty noodle things for resistance, too - e.g. you can put one or two beneath your foot and lift it to the front, back, side, etc., and we do a variety of movements in the deep water, too. I have a vague little idea swimming around in my head of possibly filming some of it and posting it on youtube, but who knows if the idea will ever materialize into f'reals. 

I hope this isn't too vague and it helps folks get an idea of my workout. I'm so proud of everyone who's heading to their pools!


----------

